# Illusione 88 Cigar Review - Excellent!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hadn't tried any of the Illusione cigars until recently and I'm glad I did. Illusione has a size for any preference, but the 88 Robusto is my favor...

Read the full review here: Illusione 88 Cigar Review - Excellent!


----------

